# VIEJITOS CAR SHOW OKLAHOMA CITY



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

ok the viejitos show will be october 3rd at wooland park in south oklahoma city there will be a hop some unofficial burnouts food drinks and the usual. for more info call house of hydraulikz (405) 634-6115


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

get up there


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

TTT for OKC


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

wooland? wheres that? i thought it was at woodson?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

whatever its on the southside... :uh:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lol had to give ya hell homie. clownin72 you comin?


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

shit hopefully Im gonna roll down there and check it out. Wonderin if any them KC or Tulsa boys gonna roll????


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

i talked to kc and the said that they would NOT be going...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thas cool. clownin if you fdo come try to find me. i wanna see ur bubble b/c chances r i wont have my wheels by then and ive never seen a bubble with skirts TUCKIN 14s. most of the guys up here put 14x7s on thier shit and jack the back up freakishly high or put dubs on them :ugh:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

UPDATE

the show will be at willy post park located at 15th & south robinson

NOON-5


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Sep 26 2004, 09:40 PM
> *UPDATE
> 
> the show will be at willy post park located at 15th & south robinson
> ...


shit i just now figured out where the old spot was now gotta find the new one on da map. ill hit ya up at the show groovin


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *shit i just now figured out where the old spot was now gotta find the new one on da map. ill hit ya up at the show groovin *


cool ill look for ya.easiest way to get t0o wiley post park is to take s.w. 29th st. east or west to robinson. when you get to robinson go north til you cross the train tracks by the dog food mill or whatever the fuck that place is and the park will be the first turn in on ur left past the tracks. its the only set of track on robinson til you hit downtown.........


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

you ridin with me or you still takin the catalina?


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

who got the pics since my ass couldnt make it there :angry:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *who got the pics since my ass couldnt make it there*


i got roughly 60-80 pics but its gonna be tonight b4 i can upload them and its gonna take all night b/c of all the whores. swear to god everyday after i get off work the servers down so much i get to look at like 3 topics b4 bedtime. neways the show was cool. lotta the same cars you see at most of the 405 shows. couple different cars, like the bombs showed up. hop kinda sucked but it was all good. max won with like 56 inches with his single pump mc on the bumper. dunno if i got any pics of it in the air or not, b/c it was hard to get pics with EVERYONE rushing the pit. not really any drama besides a lil kid who fell and busted his head open and a fight that got broke up b4 it started. there was even sum cruisin after the show. woodson park and all of 29th street was packed til around 9. so what happened clownin? theres another show comin up nov. 20th out by the zoo. ill post details and as many pics as i can tonight.........


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

nov 20? that sucks i will be in odessa for the tejano super show then


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn that sucks. you gonna go to spook fest in lawton on halloween weekend? mostly trucks and ricers but they party for 2 days straight. lotsa bitches beer and food and ccruisin.......


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

dont know bout lawton its a 5 to 5 1/2 hour drive, gotta homie whos thinkin bout goin down. You guys should make the trip to odessa one of the best shows out there.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

id like too but i dont see any trips to texas happenin til next summer. seems kinda pointless to me to make that long of a trip and not show. thas y i been stressin so hard to get wheels on my shit. and on top of all that im gonna try to revamp my club so to speak and finally make things right now that im pretty sure ive got the right help. i posted sum of the pics up in post your rides but it took me so long to figure out how to resize and shit that i ran the batteries dead in my camera and didnt get a chance to download the 2nd card so ill post the rest tomorrow after i get off work..........


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

2005 picnic viejitos :roflmao:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
[attachmentid=507799]
[attachmentid=507795]
[attachmentid=507803]


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

2005 picnic  :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=507808]
[attachmentid=507809]
[attachmentid=507827]
[attachmentid=507813]
2005 picinc  :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

2005 picnic viejitos :roflmao:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

:roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsdown: 
[attachmentid=507914]


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

:roflmao:  :biggrin[attachmentid=507917]: undefined:uh: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

:roflmao:  :biggrin: :uh: :thumbsup: :roflmao: 
[attachmentid=507920]


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn homie y u bringin up old shit lol j/p


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Mar 20 2006, 07:27 PM~5088616
> *damn homie y u bringin up old shit lol j/p
> *


just found the site that y i put up old shit lol :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsup: 
 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice cars


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

thanks lil joe,

WE WILL BE POSTING OUR DATE FOR THIS YEARS PIC-NIC SOON


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 20 2006, 10:00 PM~5090202
> *thanks lil joe,
> 
> WE WILL BE POSTING OUR DATE FOR THIS YEARS PIC-NIC SOON
> *


 We already making plans for you all's picnic and car show.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

My pics: http://public.fotki.com/Stickz/car_shows/viejitos_3ap/


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 21 2006, 12:00 AM~5090202
> *thanks lil joe,
> 
> WE WILL BE POSTING OUR DATE FOR THIS YEARS PIC-NIC SOON
> *



let me know way inadvance and not ONE week before we have are picnic ok lol lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :uh: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 20 2006, 11:53 PM~5090132
> *Nice cars
> *


thank you could not do it without the main man ZEKE!!!
:roflmao: :thumbsup  :biggrin: :uh: : :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> *undefined*


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

zeke post some of texas pic on this site ok 
:thumbsup: :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Jun 10 2006, 05:02 AM~5584287
> *zeke post some of texas pic on this site ok
> :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  uffin:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up rudy where's the pics


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

remember this one :biggri







n:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

RUDY.DJ LATIN AND VIEJITOS 54 IN TEXAS


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

i was suppose to post this up for somebody so here ya go homie.
viejitos picnic austin texas on june 3rd


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Jun 10 2006, 10:08 AM~5584800
> *remember this one :biggri
> 
> 
> ...


Zeke does the girl come with my truck, or does she come only as an option.. 
You may not of heard but I think my Eclipse is totaled, some dumb ass tried to make a left in front of me...

So how's my truck doing, are you taking good care of it for me???


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

I thought the show would be Sept.3rd? October 3rd is on a Tuesday....Let me know Rudy or Zeke so RGV Tejas can make plans.....Emilio


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Jun 15 2006, 03:13 PM~5612821
> *I thought the show would be Sept.3rd?  October 3rd is on a Tuesday....Let me know Rudy or Zeke so RGV Tejas can make plans.....Emilio
> 
> 
> ...


Emilio ill get with zeke and fine out what day is the picnic going to be on. rudy

:thumbsup: :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Jun 15 2006, 03:13 PM~5612821
> *I thought the show would be Sept.3rd?  October 3rd is on a Tuesday....Let me know Rudy or Zeke so RGV Tejas can make plans.....Emilio
> 
> 
> ...



Emilio we are going to have are picnic labor day weekend 2007. were not having one this year 2006. 

rudy


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T 4 VIEJITOS


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

:wave: :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Whats the date for this year?


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 3 2006, 10:39 AM~6095659
> *Whats the date for this year?
> *


not having one this year
:wave: :biggrin: uffin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

:wave: :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

:roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

whats up with 2007?


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

viejitos of oklahoma are having there picnic july 28 2007 at earlywine park. 
:roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

hi were still here in oklahoma, viejitos


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Oct 10 2008, 01:27 PM~11831811
> *hi were still here in oklahoma,  viejitos
> *


What's up pinche rudy long time no talk man.call me


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

viejitos 54 i saw your 1949 it look real nice, if i had the money i buy it from you.
good luck in saleing it. 
 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

Q VO Rudy and George!PURO PINCHE VIEJITOS!


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

hi jamie i see you met my nephew fron california "larry" he ask me if i knew you?? tell everyone i said hi and take care 
viejitos


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 11 2008, 02:26 PM~11838705
> *Q VO Rudy and George!PURO PINCHE VIEJITOS!
> *


What's up Jaime


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

ZEKE JOIN THE AIRFORCE IN NOV 2008 HES STATION DOWN IN S.A. TEXAS
 :biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Dec 2 2008, 10:35 AM~12311384
> *ZEKE JOIN THE AIRFORCE IN NOV 2008 HES STATION DOWN IN S.A. TEXAS
> :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Dec 2 2008, 10:35 AM~12311384
> *ZEKE JOIN THE AIRFORCE IN NOV 2008 HES STATION DOWN IN S.A. TEXAS
> :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


damn no wonder i havent seen that fool. is his fam still doin interior?


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 5 2008, 03:42 PM~12345983
> *damn no wonder i havent seen that fool. is his fam still doin interior?
> *


as far i know his fam is still doing interior. i dont know where the shops are at. 
sorry 
 :biggrin:  :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Dec 5 2008, 10:59 PM~12350338
> *as far i know his fam is still doing interior. i dont know where the shops are at.
> sorry
> :biggrin:    :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


What's up rudy post some pictures of my ex 49 :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Dec 6 2008, 01:15 PM~12353071
> *What's up rudy post some pictures of my ex 49 :biggrin:
> *


i for got how to post pics on the internet?????? 
 :biggrin: :uh: :0


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

happy cinco de mayo to everyone 
:roflmao: :cheesy: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :roflmao:
OKLAHOMA CITY, OK. VIEJITOS


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

Saludos from NV


----------



## Viejitos E.B (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@May 1 2009, 07:38 AM~13753062
> *happy  cinco de mayo to everyone
> :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> OKLAHOMA CITY, OK. VIEJITOS
> *


Saludos Viejitos East Bay


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 23 2009, 04:29 PM~13979341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VIEJITOS FROM OKLAHOMA WILL BE THEIR
:thumbsup: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 23 2009, 04:29 PM~13979341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VIEJITOS MIDWEST GETTOGETHER. NEW MEXICO IN 14 DAY 
:biggrin: :roflmao: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Aug 30 2009, 11:08 AM~14925824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!!!!
:thumbsup: :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Aug 31 2009, 08:50 AM~14933425
> *NICE !!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD MORNING VIEJITOS
:biggrin: :roflmao: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS TO YOU TOO!!! VIEJITOS 39. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Sep 3 2009, 11:53 AM~14969484
> *BUENOS DIAS TO YOU TOO!!! VIEJITOS 39. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HI 47 WHAT HAPPENING IN YOUR PART OF THE WORLD??? NEXT WEEK ILL BE HEADED TO NEW MEXICO FOR THE MID-WEST VIEJITOS REUNION. 
NORTH ILLINIOS, TEXAS,OKLAHOMA,NEW MEXICO.....
I THINK SOME OF THE VIEJITOS FROM CALI MIGHT SHOW-UP
:biggrin: :roflmao: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hope you have a good time at the show....shoot us some pictures of everyone over there. God Bless from Viejitos in Nevada :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

> Hope you have a good time at the show....shoot us some pictures of everyone over there. God Bless from Viejitos in Nevada :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quote
> Thank You. Well do with the pictures. God Bless you guys too.
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO EVERYONE 
:roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

Merry Xmas and Happy NewYears to everyone. May 2010 be a good year.
Be safe and Happy always. May God be with you and your family.

Oldman Rudy VIEJITOS OK

:biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT FOR THIS TOPIC :biggrin:


----------

